# Good fishing spots for Largemouth bass close to toronto???



## SAMhap

does any1 know any close to toronto not too far large mouth bass fishing spots? wanna go fishing and dont wanna travel far. thanks


----------



## dl88dl

Lake Scugog is not too far from Toronto and the attached link says it is a good lake for largemouth - http://www.thefishinguide.com/scugog.shtml


----------



## 50seven

Go to Rice Lake. (near Bewdley) Get away from the open areas of the lake and find some of the shallower areas off to the north or south. Use a topographical map to guide you. 

My dad once hauled out the most gargantuan bass I ever saw there. One week before bass season opened...

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------

